# Nữ sinh khỏa thân đòi 'bao nuôi'



## Ảnh girl xinh (22 Tháng bảy 2012)

*(VTC News) - Hình ảnh cô gái xõa tóc khỏa thân tại triển lãm Thâm Quyến, Trung Quốc hôm 18/7 khiến nhiều người sốc nặng.*

Tại  một liên hoan phim ở trung tâm triển lãm ở Thâm Quyến, Trung Quốc hôm  18/7, hai cô gái không rõ thân thế xuất hiện trong bộ dạng "thiếu vải"  khiến không ít người xem choáng váng. 

Một "nữ quỷ" ăn mặc mát mẻ với bộ tóc xõa dài che đi phần nhạy cảm và một cô gái khỏa thân, trang điểm xấu xí "xin bao nuôi".










_"Nữ quỷ" khỏa thân tạo dáng tại triển lãm _

Khoảng 11 trưa 18/7, "nữ quỷ" xuất hiện tại  triển lãm với chiếc quần chíp màu da mỏng manh và bộ tóc dài xõa gót  chân tự tin khoe thân trước đám đông.



Nhiều người xem sững sờ trước sự táo bạo của  cô gái nhìn có vẻ giống nữ sinh, họ bàn tán không biết cha mẹ cô bé sẽ  thế nào khi thấy cảnh này.



Chưa hết, cũng tại triển lãm này, một cô gái  khác trang điểm xấu xí khỏa thân xin bao nuôi khiến nhiều người sững  sờ, nhiều phụ huynh dắt con tới triển lãm đã quay ngoắt đi khi thấy cảnh  này vì họ sợ bọn trẻ thấy những điều không hay. 



Trước cảnh tượng không hay ho, ban quản lý triễn lãm đã gọi cảnh sát đưa "nữ quỷ" khỏi tòa nhà này. 


Một số hình ảnh 2 cô gái khỏa thân làm loạn triển lãm hôm 18/7:






_ "Nữ quỷ" ăn mặc mát mẻ khiến nhiều người kinh ngạc_















 Một _cô gái khác trang điểm xấu xí khỏa thân xin bao nuôi_








*​*​














_"Nữ quỷ" diện chiếc quần chíp màu da mỏng manh với bộ tóc dài xõa gót chân _








_Những cô gái mặc đồ cosplay tham gia lễ hội liên hoan phim 
_


----------

